# Help My pregnant molly won't eat



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

I got my pregnant creamsicle molly three days ago, and she still refuses to eat. I don't know how to get her to eat at all, and i'm starting to get worried. what can I do to get her to eat? Or would she stop eating when close to labour?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Fish can go weeks without food, so I wouldn't start freaking out just yet. Especially if its common for livebearers to stop eating near labor......just watch her kinda closely because she'll be having babies shortly.


----------



## fishdude32 (Nov 20, 2007)

when fish are almost ready to have fry (fish babies) they stop eating for a bit


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

ive read/heard that they stop eating close to labor but when mine gave birth they ate right before they dropped.


----------

